# why was the devil disputing over moses' body with michael the archangel



## Iammoney (Jan 29, 2008)

jude 1:19

But Michael the archangel, when he disputed with the devil and argued about the body of Moses, did not dare pronounce against him a railing judgment, but said, "The Lord rebuke you!"
new american standard bible


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 29, 2008)

mitcy said:


> jude 1:19
> 
> But Michael the archangel, when he disputed with the devil and argued about the body of Moses, did not dare pronounce against him a railing judgment, but said, "The Lord rebuke you!"
> new american standard bible


What doesn't the devil dispute over......but Michael knew not to argue with a fool. 

God was the one who 'buried' Moses and to this day, no one knows where except God Himself. However it appears that satan was 'challenging' the truth of this with Michael and Michael knew better than to waste time with it, knowing its consequences.  

If you read the verses (5 & 6) above, it speaks of the angels who lost their 'estate' their original position in Heaven, speaking of satan and his followers, who became an 'unbeliever' who sought to 'challenge' others not to believe God as well.   So satan tried to challenge Michael into becoming a follower of him as the angels in rebellion did.   Michael knew better....and rebuke satan instead...the same way Jesus rebuked him in the wilderness and in the Garden of Gethsemane.  

HTH....


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree with Shimmie.

And THIS is PURELY speculation but I have sometimes wondered if it is suggested because he wants to hinder the later appearance of Moses at the Mount of Transfiguration 

About a week after Jesus plainly told His disciples that He would suffer, be killed, and be raised to life (Luke 9:22), He took Peter, James and John up a mountain to pray. While praying, His personal appearance was changed into a glorified form, and His clothing became dazzling white. Moses and Elijah appeared and talked with Jesus about His death that would soon take place. Peter, not knowing what he was saying and being very fearful, offered to put up three shelters for them. Peter was expressing a wish to stay in that place. When a cloud enveloped them, a voice said, “This is My Son, whom I have chosen, whom I love; listen to Him!” The cloud lifted, Moses and Elijah had disappeared, and Jesus was alone with His disciples who were still very much afraid. Jesus warned them not to tell anyone what they had seen until after His resurrection. The three accounts of this event are found in Matthew 17:1-8, Mark 9:2-8, and Luke 9:28-36.

Also, in regards to the two witnesses at the wall in Revelations. It is speculated by some that Moses may be one of them.



> There are three primary viewpoints on the identity of the two witnesses in Revelation 11:3-12: (1) Moses and Elijah, (2) Enoch and Elijah, (3) two unknown believers whom God calls to be His witnesses in the end times. (1) Moses and Elijah are seen as possibilities for the two witnesses due to the witnesses' power to turn water into blood (Revelation 11:6), which Moses is known for (Exodus chapter 7), and their power to destroy people with fire (Revelation 11:5), which Elijah is known for (2 Kings chapter 1). Also giving strength to this view is the fact that Moses and Elijah appeared with Jesus at the transfiguration (Matthew 17:3-4). Further, Jewish tradition expected Moses and Elijah to return in the future. Malachi 4:5 predicted the return of Elijah, and the Jews believed that God’s promise to raise up a prophet like Moses (Deuteronomy 18:15, 18) necessitated his return.
> 
> (2) Enoch and Elijah are seen as possibilities for the two witnesses because they are the two individuals whom God has taken to heaven apart from experiencing death (Genesis 5:23; 2 Kings 2:11). The fact that neither Enoch or Elijah have experienced death seems to qualify them to experience death and resurrection, as the two witnesses experience (Revelation 11:7-12). Proponents of this view claim that Hebrews 9:27 (all men die once) disqualifies Moses from being one of the two witnesses, as Moses has died once already (Deuteronomy 34:5). However, there are several others in the Bible who died twice—i.e. Lazarus, Dorcas, and the daughter of the synagogue ruler—so there is really no reason why Moses should be eliminated on this basis.
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie, correct me if you think I'm far off base. I am really JUST speculating here.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm saying all that to say I think he was trying to prevent Moses from some later duties that may be assigned to him. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 29, 2008)

adequate said:


> I'm saying all that to say I think he was trying to prevent Moses from some later duties that may be assigned to him. I hope that makes sense.


What you shared in both posts makes perfect sense.  satan always, always, ALWAYS uses 'logic' to challenge our intellect.  And he does so to cause doubt.   What he said to Eve was a perfect example, he challenged her intellect against God's admonishment to Adam.  

When Jesus was in the wilderness, again, satan challenged His intellect and in the Garden of Gethsemane, satan challenged him with the fear of what was to come. Again, Jesus had to 'battle' the worth of the sacrifice.  The battle against his mind had Jesus yielded to it, was the cost of our salvation. satan knows the battle of the mind is exhausting and this is why God calls him the author of confusion.  For while in a state of confusion, one is subject to compromise.  satan wears them down...hence Michael the archangel knew better than to waste his time arguing with satan.  For it was satan's plan to take down God's highest angel and call it another victory against God.  

Note: This is just my interpretation.  I'm open to other views on this.


----------

